# Vaping Mishaps



## Modyrts (5/8/18)

We all do it...
Even after years of vaping on a daily basis we still make mistakes every now and then that one would usually scoff at for being a rookie error... 
But then a week later we do something ourselves that we feel embarrassed about or cant help but laugh at our idiocy.

I created this thread for people to share their stories of such errors and mistakes they have made even after being "experienced vapers"... Who knows, perhaps your story could make someone feel better about themselves... possibly brighten someones day...

The number one mistake I always always make ona regular basis... is firing my vape without its cap on next to my face. Yep. It usually ends with a suddden burning sensation on my cheeks. Most people occasionally burn their hands doing this but me being me have to one up them and burn my face

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

I couldn't reassemble a Pico - the pieces just wouldn't fit together. Fortunately @Braki was at my place and I asked if she would please have a look at it. "There's no coil" she said. Was my face red!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (5/8/18)

Forgetting to put a coil in before and added juice to the tank. Spilled juiced everywhere through the bottom feed air vents...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/8/18)

Pulling a @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Modyrts (5/8/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Pulling a @Genosmate




Context?


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Context?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/page-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Forgetting to put a coil in before and added juice to the tank. Spilled juiced everywhere through the bottom feed air vents...



So I'm not the only one who forgets to put a coil in!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

This one was a bit of a close call tonight

Took my empty coffee cup to the kitchen (im sure youve guessed what happens next) and instead of putting the cup in the sink full of water i almost put my Wismec in. 

Would be oodles of fun trying to replace a discontinued product... again...


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

Ordering from blingvape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> This one was a bit of a close call tonight
> 
> Took my empty coffee cup to the kitchen (im sure youve guessed what happens next) and instead of putting the cup in the sink full of water i almost put my Wismec in.
> 
> Would be oodles of fun trying to replace a discontinued product... again...



Whew! That WAS a close call!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> We all do it...
> Even after years of vaping on a daily basis we still make mistakes every now and then that one would usually scoff at for being a rookie error...
> But then a week later we do something ourselves that we feel embarrassed about or cant help but laugh at our idiocy.
> 
> ...


This thread should be called: Who is self aware? Unfortunatly there won't be many people admitting error here, people are pretty invested in their inflated sense of self the masque faux demure they build as an avatar to face life with. Good thread, some honesty is nice for a change. My fault is im usually sliiding the rubber band over the tank and getting dry hits because i don't check frequently enough, 150watts of pure cotton smoke tastes like licking a diaretic cats anus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (7/8/18)

I have vaped a RDA without putting the cap on only once. Happened after about 4 years of vaping and the burnt lips and smell of pork have ensured it never happens again!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Modyrts (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> This thread should be called: Who is self aware? Unfortunatly there won't be many people admitting error here, people are pretty invested in their inflated sense of self the masque faux demure they build as an avatar to face life with. Good thread, some honesty is nice for a change. My fault is im usually sliiding the rubber band over the tank and getting dry hits because i don't check frequently enough, 150watts of pure cotton smoke tastes like licking a diaretic cats anus



This is a very long way to say people are fake but i agree 110%. I hold to my ideal of only associating with people who are either britally honest completely humble or very open. I have very little reason to pretend something im not. 

The reason i created this thread as stated above is to help peoppe feel better about themselves but by faking who we are we only ever make others feel worse.

Ive never heard of anyone describe a dry hit like that XD XD XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/18)

There are way too many vaping mishaps for me to list them... from early days of shorting coils to the current day of forgetting the chimney cap on a Dvarw and the subsequent loss of juice... Oh, and how many times did I forget to close the juice flow on my Skylines with the same result...

We also won't mention me dropping vape gear into the dam!

And we are certainly not going to mention trying a Nautilus mini on a hybrid mech mod either!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal (7/8/18)

Have made many errors over the years but dropping my sub box mini into the toilet bowl after taking a pee is firmly etched into my memory...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/18)

Neal said:


> Have made many errors over the years but dropping my sub box mini into the toilet bowl after taking a pee is firmly etched into my memory...


Happened to me with my Pico 25, it survived however, but I don’t think people are going to queue to buy it or try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Sometimes i get irretated with my foreceps and push hot coils together with my fingers. Admittedly its not a smart thing to do but... i have done it a few times before and calluses help i guess, since my hands didn't end up blistered yet lol Maybe itll be a mishap when i finally burn my fingers lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (7/8/18)

Neal said:


> Have made many errors over the years but dropping my sub box mini into the toilet bowl after taking a pee is firmly etched into my memory...


2 people can relate??? Does that mean that toilet vapes are more common than we think... Im scared of classifieds all of the sudden lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> 2 people can relate??? Does that mean that toilet vapes are more common than we think... Im scared of classifieds all of the sudden lol


Dam, making me think as well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

